# Help with HR24-500 and internet (DECA)



## BaylorbearSW (Oct 23, 2013)

So, I've been searching the net the last few hours trying to figure this out and this appears to be the most knowledgable place on the net concerning satellite issues so I am going to give it a shot. Ok I've had my HR24-500 in my living room (and HR25-500 in bedroom) for about 18 months and never used the cinema kit or DECA that was installed with it. Installer said it would take 24 hours to get fully set up then I could do on demand stuff, well I never tried it. Not really sure why but I wanted to try it out, since I had never used it, yesterday, but could not connect to network services or to the internet.

When I try to start network services it says "Unable start network services (<818>)". It also does not connect when I hit connect now, just says cannot connect then gives the options to wired, wireless, or powerline connect directly to receiver but I am connected with the DECA in a wiring closet (pictures included). Basically cat 5 from internet router to switch to DECA. RG6 from dish to SWiM splitter with RG6 from the DECA to output 3 of the splitter. In the rear of the HR24-500 is a single coax (no ethernet) to a big bulky ass box with a green SWiM label ("Power Inserter") on it that has another coax that goes into wall. From what I understand the HR24-500 has a built in DECA so it doesn't need the additional box that goes from coax to ethernet, and the only physical DECA box will be in the wiring closet.

When I hit the - DASH button it says SWiM connected and Internet: Never Connected.

I reauthorized both received, also defaulted network settings, and unplugged the receiver for about 15 minutes and plugged it back in.

I am in the process of moving and when I called today to get moved with DirecTV, they offered me a Genie for free so I took it since I don't plan on changing carriers any time soon, but told me I could give them back my little box, HR25-500, and keep my HR24-500 along with the genie so I could record 7 shows at once instead of 5 and have like 1.5TB of recording space. During this call I told him that my on demand stuff wasn't working and he told me he was throwing in a CCK for free. So I could wait for them to come install my stuff once I move, but it's really bugging the dog piss out of me why I can't figure it out, and want to try to get it working just for my own satisfaction.

Not sure what other information is needed but ask away, and I appreciate any and all advice.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome to DBSTalk;

First the simple;

Have you tried running (or maybe re-running) the network setup on each of the receivers after restoring them to their network defaults?

Pay no attention to "Network Services" as it serves no function, except helping with maybe TV apps in a few cases I think.

BTW: Its called an "H25" receiver.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You posted two pictures.
In the first I see a box in the back with a yellow LED and two green LEDs.
Is this the same box as in picture #2?
If so, then the CCK has some bad coax as the clink LED is yellow meaning the DECA isn't within specs.

Do your receivers show "coax connected" in the system info screen?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

since the 3 LEDs are ON, something must be seeing the coaxial network. have you tried the connect now procedure on your HD receiver?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BaylorbearSW (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't have the option to re-reun network set up. When I go to network settings I get; Connect Now, Advanced Settings, Network Services and Network Default. When I hit connect now, it immediately goes to a screen asking how the ethernet is connected to the DVR (wired, wireless, powerline) which there is nothing connected to the ethernet. If I just pick one and run through it it shows Coax Connected, Internet Not Connected (13).

In that picture the light is green, just a bad angle and a little bit of glare, and the picture was taken with an iphone.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

BaylorbearSW said:


> I don't have the option to re-reun network set up. When I go to network settings I get; Connect Now, Advanced Settings, Network Services and Network Default. When I hit connect now, it immediately goes to a screen asking how the ethernet is connected to the DVR (*wired,* wireless, powerline) which there is nothing connected to the ethernet. If I just pick one and run through it it shows Coax Connected, Internet Not Connected (13).
> 
> In that picture the light is green, just a bad angle and a little bit of glare, and the picture was taken with an iphone.


What is the blue wire in picture 2 go to ? Is it going to your router ?
If yes, choose wired.


----------



## BaylorbearSW (Oct 23, 2013)

It goes to my switch, but still no such luck. Shows coax connected, internet not connected (13).


----------

